

Ask HN: Do you like social login - signy

Hi Guys,<p>Just wanted to get some community feedback regarding your use of the social login. Do you like it? Do you hate it? Why?<p>Would you guys be open to use a better login solution?<p>Thanks in Advance!
======
rei999
I like to use Google Login for Google services. I don't like FB login due to
privacy issues. I would prefer a login solution that doesn't need to use
passwords.

~~~
signy
Great insight! Thank you! If you have more thought on the matter, please share
it!

